# Boarding After Gall Bladder Removal?



## kenshapiro2002 (Feb 1, 2011)

Had my gall bladder out two weeks ago...laproscopically. The other day, my doctor said no heavy lifting for six more weeks. I asked him about boarding and he looked at me like I was crazy. He said that I could get a hernia where the largest incision is on my upper gut (right under the ribs). Not sure if he's right, or just thinks of half pipes when he thinks of snow boarding. Any experience with this out there?


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

He's not kidding, my girl had her appendix taken out using laparoscopy and was told 6-8 weeks in mid december. We went boarding 2 weeks ago and the pain was to overwhelming to stay out the whole day but this past weekend she was able to get about 8-10 runs in until she got discomfort in her stomach. I told her to take time off so she's good for the east coast meet, but surgery is no joke. Take your time coming back, you dont want serious damage or chronic pains for the rest of your life.


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

listen to ecks!!

i had my appendix taken out in april and ended up with a lower left lumbar strain from picking up my then 2 year old daughter too soon. even after that i did too much the beginning of summer and it caught up to me in august. i was in physical therapy for 2 months because of it


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

What the hell does your doctor know about surgery anyway? I'd listen to the snowboarders here, they've got to have more training in the medical field than any stupid doctor.

You did the right thing in asking us your medical related questions. :thumbsup:


----------



## kenshapiro2002 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey MonkeyScat...love your sarcasm, but if you have nothing to contribute, close your pie hole. I didn't ask for medical advice, I asked for experiences with this, and a few decent people gave me theirs...reinforcing what my doctor said. I even explained in my question that perhaps he didn't really know what snowboarding entails. Maybe his experience with snowboarding only extends to watching Shaun White in the Olympics. Not even sure why I'm responding to you, as it's obvious that people have been telling you to shut up for most of your life. Peace.




MunkySpunk said:


> What the hell does your doctor know about surgery anyway? I'd listen to the snowboarders here, they've got to have more training in the medical field than any stupid doctor.
> 
> You did the right thing in asking us your medical related questions. :thumbsup:


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

kenshapiro2002 said:


> Hey MonkeyScat...love your sarcasm, but if you have nothing to contribute, close your pie hole. I didn't ask for medical advice, I asked for experiences with this, and a few decent people gave me theirs...reinforcing what my doctor said. I even explained in my question that perhaps he didn't really know what snowboarding entails. Maybe his experience with snowboarding only extends to watching Shaun White in the Olympics. Not even sure why I'm responding to you, as it's obvious that people have been telling you to shut up for most of your life. Peace.


and here it goes... 5, 4, 3, 2, 1...


----------



## kenshapiro2002 (Feb 1, 2011)

Not from me...won't waste my time with that kind of weakness. I do appreciate your response to my question...thanks.





rephreshed said:


> and here it goes... 5, 4, 3, 2, 1...


----------



## kenshapiro2002 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks Ecks!




ecks said:


> He's not kidding, my girl had her appendix taken out using laparoscopy and was told 6-8 weeks in mid december. We went boarding 2 weeks ago and the pain was to overwhelming to stay out the whole day but this past weekend she was able to get about 8-10 runs in until she got discomfort in her stomach. I told her to take time off so she's good for the east coast meet, but surgery is no joke. Take your time coming back, you dont want serious damage or chronic pains for the rest of your life.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

kenshapiro2002 said:


> Had my gall bladder out two weeks ago...laproscopically. The other day, my doctor said no heavy lifting for six more weeks. I asked him about boarding and he looked at me like I was crazy. He said that I could get a hernia where the largest incision is on my upper gut (right under the ribs). Not sure if he's right, or just thinks of half pipes when he thinks of snow boarding. Any experience with this out there?


You do realize there is a hole in your abdominal wall right now right? You know what a hernia is right? No you can't go snowboarding! Unless you want part of your intestines to pop through your abdominal wall. I promise you, it won't feel awesome.

Your doctor is smarter than you. listen to him. That's why he has a medical degree and is allowed to cut people open for a living.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

btw I'm speaking as someone who actually has medical training (not anywhere near as much as a Doctor). Do not fuck around when you have a fucking hole in your abdominal wall.

Seriously.


----------



## kenshapiro2002 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks...appreciate it.



Mooz said:


> btw I'm speaking as someone who actually has medical training (not anywhere near as much as a Doctor). Do not fuck around when you have a fucking hole in your abdominal wall.
> 
> Seriously.


----------



## nagle007 (Jan 22, 2011)

.


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

yeah.... even if the doctor doesn't know anything about snowboarding, listen to him. 6-8 weeks is a long time, but in what little life experience that i have, it's probably better than permanantly injuring yourself.


----------



## AjP (Oct 1, 2011)

Mooz said:


> You do realize there is a hole in your abdominal wall right now right? You know what a hernia is right? No you can't go snowboarding! Unless you want part of your intestines to pop through your abdominal wall. I promise you, it won't feel awesome.
> 
> Your doctor is smarter than you. listen to him. That's why he has a medical degree and is allowed to cut people open for a living.


inguinal hernia i believe. just learned about this in health class :thumbsup: its when you have a teaer in your abdominal wall and your intestines push out through it, causing a bubble under your skin, immense pain, and youl just need MORE surgry to fix it. dont fuck around wit that. you dont wanna be out for longer than you are.. good luck man. peace


----------



## kenshapiro2002 (Feb 1, 2011)

AjP said:


> inguinal hernia i believe. just learned about this in health class :thumbsup: its when you have a teaer in your abdominal wall and your intestines push out through it, causing a bubble under your skin, immense pain, and youl just need MORE surgry to fix it. dont fuck around wit that. you dont wanna be out for longer than you are.. good luck man. peace


LMAO...chiming in eight months later? one way or the other I made my decision.:laugh:


----------

